# Fiberglass over stain



## prestonhice (May 20, 2012)

Alright so I have been building and designing small sailboats now for about two years. My question is I am wanting to stain one instead of paint it and I use two layers of fiberglass as a necessity due to kids learning to sail on them. I think this will work because every boat the I have done so far I have been able to see the wood grain once the glass was applied. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Your issue will be the adhesion of the fiberglass resin to the stained wood. Most pigment stains contain a small amount of resin (varnish) which holds the color pigment to the surface of the wood. The chemicals in the resin polyester resin may not bond properly with the stained surface or they may dissolve the stain.

I would recommend contacting the formulator of your resin and see what they say.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Isn't there a color that you can put into the final coat of resin that would give the color that you want?

Far too many years ago, fiberglass would only adhere to bare wood or fiberglass resin. I've seen something similar attempted with disastrous results.

I would think that your fiberglass supplier could offer advice on how to accomplish your task.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

You may want to look at using a dye which can be applied with water or alcohol. You would get the same coloration without the adhesion concern.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

You may also want to consider that the opaque pigments in the paint or added to the resin protect the resin from UV. The older fibreglass boats show the degradation of the resin. Epoxy and probably polyester will go cloudy if not protected. 
A lot of sailers, boaters don't religiously cover their boats when not in use.
The analine dyes would provide colour but many of them are not uv tolerant. Spar varnishes have some UV protectors but like sunscreen, it is only a help slowing down the degradation. My green epoxy canoe has a top coat of spar varnish.
I built epoxy wood veneer paddles. If left out in the sun the nice clear resin goes a bit milky. With good care it is not a problem but I wouldn't leave them sitting in the sun any more than necessary.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Pigment stains can't suck enough. Use a dye stain. The color choices are in the millions. They are brilliant and will let the grain of the wood do the talking. Almost anything will adhere to dyed wood.

Constantine's has an aniline dye I like.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've used fiberglass for a finish before however I've never used it over stained wood. I have done enough finishing to know that an oil stain will dry enough for you to fiberglass over. You just need to let the stain dry for three or four days before you topcoat it. What would work and dry faster is a water based stain or an aniline dye. The aniline dye however would be prone to fading.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

prestonhice said:


> Alright so I have been building and designing small sailboats now for about two years. My question is I am wanting to stain one instead of paint it and I use two layers of fiberglass as a necessity due to kids learning to sail on them. I think this will work because every boat the I have done so far I have been able to see the wood grain once the glass was applied. Just wondering if anyone had any experience with this



You could use any stain or dye. I would likely use an oil base stain. Once it had dried out completely, wipe with a clean lint free dry cloth, before applying the resin.









 







.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

West System may adhere to pigment stained wood but why risk the cost. Aniline dye stain would be much better for this app. and greatly reduce the risk of delam. It's a more true rendering of the wood grain anyway.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------

